# Profinet mit "Standard-Switch"



## skaytia (20 Juni 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem... Ich wolle bei uns eine Anlage errichten mit einer CPU 1511, zwei ET200M Stationen und einem SEND/RECV Auftrag an einen Rechner.
Ich wollte zu Anfang ganz normale Hubs benutzen für ein Autarkes System. Jedoch hat sich unsere IT-Abteilung eingemischt und ich muss letztendlich über einen
HP-Switch gehen. Es ist ein managed Switch und auf aktuellen Standards. Ich will das Profinet RT nutzen.

Meine Fragen sind jetzt ...

- Kann ich ein handelsüblichen Office Switch benutzen ? Kann der das Protokoll ?
- Kann ich ein Profinet und ein UDP-Protokoll senden (SEND/RECV) ?
- Wie mache ich die Projektierung im TIA Portal ?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## ChristophD (20 Juni 2018)

Hi,

gut das die IT sich eingemischt hat, HUBS und PROFINET geht gar nicht.
Du kannst normale Switches verwenden solange sie den zugrundeliegenden Standards (IEEE 802.1Q, IEEE802.3) unterstützen.
Im TIA muss der Switch auch nicht projektiert werden, das braucht es nur wenn eine Port Topologie im Projekt hinterlegt wird , aber dann wirst du eine GSDML für den Switch brauchen.
Du kannst alles mögliche Parallel über die Leitung jagen, da gibt es keine Beschränkung.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## skaytia (20 Juni 2018)

Danke für die rasche Antwort,

Also eigentlich wollte ich auch keine Hubs benutzen, sondern alles Linienförmig anschließen 
Hättest du da ein Beispiel der Topologien ? Bzw. Netzübersicht ?

Grruß


----------



## ChristophD (20 Juni 2018)

Was meinst du mit Beispiele für Topologie?

Du steckst halt alles so zusammen wie du es braucsht von den anschlüssen her.
Dann den PC dazu, alle Geräte taufen und das Projekt laden, mehr sollte es dann nicht sein.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Juni 2018)

Woher bekommt man denn heutzutage noch einen Ethernet-Hub?
Diese 5 Port Tischgeräte für 9,99 Euro sind alles Switche.


----------



## ChristophD (20 Juni 2018)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Woher bekommt man denn heutzutage noch einen Ethernet-Hub?
> Diese 5 Port Tischgeräte für 9,99 Euro sind alles Switche.



Frag ich mich auch immer , aber die Teile werden teuer gehandelt, ich weiß nicht warum aber scheinbar gibt es immer noch eine rege Nachfrage bei schwindendem Angebot :O


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Juni 2018)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Frag ich mich auch immer , aber die Teile werden teuer gehandelt, ich weiß nicht warum aber scheinbar gibt es immer noch eine rege Nachfrage bei schwindendem Angebot :O



Zum Abhören des Netzwerkverkehrs als Billigvariante zu einem TAP oder Switch mit Mirror-Port vielleicht zu gebrauchen. Zu dem Zwecke habe ich auch mal einen gesucht, aber keinen gefunden.
Aber sonst sehe ich da keinen Einsatzzweck für diese Geräte. Vielleicht meint er ja doch einen "normalen" unmanaged Switch und keinen Hub?


----------



## Aunex (21 Juni 2018)

Hallo skaytia.
Für PROFINET Applikationen sollte man auch PROFINET konforme Switche verwenden. Die meisten PN Netze sind Conformance Class B Netze. Da müssen alle Teilnehmer QoS (Quality of Service), LLDP für Nachbarschaftserkennung und Topologie sowie SNMP für Invertur und Diagnose unterstützen.
PROFINET ist Ethernet basiert, kommt also mit jedem Switch zurecht. ABER, PROFINET hat einen Ethertyp 8892 mit höherer Priorität. Wenn der Switch QoS nicht kann könnte es sein, das normale TCP/IP Pakete zuerst passieren können und damit deine PN Kommunikation stören. 
Alle PROFINET Diagnose und IBN Tools setzen auf SNMP um die Portlast, Fehler Rate, Topologie etc. aus den Teilnehmern zu lesen. Wenn der Switch das nicht kann, hat du schlechte Karten bei der Fehlersuche und IBN. Also nicht am falschen Ende sparen.
Als Topologie kann man schon eine Linie nutzen, die sollte aber nur PN Teilnehmer beinhalten und keine normalen TCP Teilnehmer wie PC/Roboter etc. Die erzeugen mitunter zu hohe Netzlast. Bei der Linien Topologie ist die Anzahl der Teilnehmer auch von der Aktualisierungszeit abhängig.

  Auf der Seite der PB/PN Nutzerorganisation www.profibus.com findest du für PN eine Planungs-, Installations- und IBN-Richtlinie.


----------



## Aunex (21 Juni 2018)

Hi Thomas.
Ein HUB taugt nicht als TAP. Da hier Kollisionen entstehen, sieht man ggf. Fehler die sonst nicht vorhanden sind. Wenn man nur einen Port am PC frei hat, sollte man einen aggregierenden TAB nehmen oder einen USB TAB. Günstig ist allerdings anders…


----------



## skaytia (21 Juni 2018)

Danke Aunex,

unsere switches können SNMP nur wegen dem QES Bin kch mir nicht sicher... Da muss ich mal die IT Fragen.
Wegen der Aussage mit den Hubs, das war nur eine verharmlosung :smile: bin nicht vom Fach in sachen IT. Muss es aber können.

Ich werde in der nächsten Woche mal ein Test starten. Ob das so klappt wie ich mir das Wünsche. Weil ich muss weiter denken...
Die Anlage, die ich „Umbaue“ ist die erste. Es werden am Ende zwei Visualisierungen(TP1900) und 4 CPUuen in einem Netz sein. Natürlich Redundanz gesichert durch die IT. Jedoch wenn ich Switche benutze die bezahlbar sin und 8 Port haben muss ich für jede Anlage ein Switch benutzen. Wie ist das dann mit der Visualisierung ? Die an jede CPU abfragen muss ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Aunex (22 Juni 2018)

Die Controller haben normaler weise zwei Ports. Mit dem einen gehst du zu deinen PN Devices. Wenn das nicht zu viele sind und die Aktualisierungszeit so 2-4ms ist, kannst du gut 10-20 Teilnehmer in einer Linie verbinden. Da bräuchtest du nicht mal einen Switch.
  Den 2. Port steckst du an euren IT Switch und da kommen auch die Visualisierungen dran. Somit hast du deine PN Kommunikation zu den Devices und die TCP Kommunikation zur Visu schön getrennt. Der IT Switch kann das bischen Visu Kommunikation locker verkraften.
Schau mal bei Helmholz auf die Seite, die PN-Switche 4-8 Ports kosten nicht die Welt.


----------



## MSB (23 Juni 2018)

Wenn du eine richtig saubere Lösung willst, kann man noch einen Ethernet-CP für das IT-Netz verwenden.
Alternativ eine CPU ab (glaube ich) 1515, die hat dann 2 getrennte Ethernet Systeme an Board. 

Völlig autarkes PN-Netz, alle Möglichkeiten von/zur Leitebene.

Kostet zwar ein wenig, lohnt sich aber i.d.R.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (23 Juni 2018)

Hallo *skaytia*,
Wir sind eine Firma, die sich mit der Fehlersuche in Netzwerken und Feldbussystemen beschäftigt.
ich denke das wichtigste ist beantwortet. Einen Nachsatz hätte ich noch. Wenn Du Dir einen Tap zulegen möchtest so achte auf folgende 2 Punkte.
1) Der TAP darf den Datenverkehr bei der eingeschleiften Anlage nicht unterbrechen, wenn die Spannung nicht anliegt.
2) Prüfe bitte den TAP mit einem Kabelzertifizierer. 90% der TAP´s oder Messbuchsen haben einen internen HF Kurzschluss im Hauptkanal. Damit können Telegramme verloren gehen.
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------



## skaytia (23 Juni 2018)

Hallo Aunex,

ich habe mich erkundigt bei der IT Abteilung und die haben mir den Typ der Switche gegeben. HPE 5130 Series Switch JG936A.
Ich habe dennen alle Eigenschaften, die brauche aufgeführt und sie haben mir gesagt, dass dieses Switch das alles kann. Richtig ?

Ich bedanke mich nochmal bei dir. 

:sm24:


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (23 Juni 2018)

Hallo *skaytia*,,

Aunex schreibt: Für PROFINET Applikationen sollte man auch PROFINET konforme Switche verwenden.
Auf der PNO Seite sind  entsprechende gelistet.

https://www.profibus.com/products/p...lr[filter][1]=type:Hub/Switch/Router/Repeater.

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------



## Aunex (25 Juni 2018)

Skaytia,
wenn die IT das sagt MUSS es stimmen...
Der Switch ist schon ok und kann mehr als man braucht. Versuche trotzdem das PN zu separieren. DU muss immer die IT fragen wenn was installiert oder geändert werden soll. Informiert dich deine IT wenn SIE was ändern, am VLAN drehen, die Netzlast z.B. hoch geht und dann dein PN Netz nicht mehr läuft? 
Vergiss die Liste der PNO Switche, da sind nur sehr wenige drauf und die "Guten" nicht mit bei ;-) (Sorry Hans-Ludwig)


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (25 Juni 2018)

Hallo Frank,

ich habe da kein Problem damit. Ich weiß nur, dass wir immer wieder wegen Switch Problemen raus fahren, weil die IT sich nicht richtig schlau gemacht hat.

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------



## Fabpicard (25 Juni 2018)

skaytia schrieb:


> Ich will das Profinet RT nutzen.



Da hackt hier jeder auf "Hub/TAB-usw" rum... Überseht aber alle das Wichtigste...

Profinet (ohne RT/IRT) jag ich hier von der 1200er zu ner ET200 über unser Haus-IT-Netz. HP-Switche, eigenes VLan und teils noch "normale Netzlast" mit dazu ohne Probleme...
Profinet-RT würde ich auf Dauer und unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Betriebssicherheit nicht darüber fahren, alleine schon wegen derem Spanning-Tree-Verhalten und ebenfalls redundanter Teil-Topologie in den ITler-Netzen...
Profinet-IRT, geht eh nicht mehr damit  

Die Frage ist, brauchst du RT ?
Und wegen dem "ich hätte normale Switche genommen"... Deine IT-Abteilung sollte sich dann einschalten und was zu sagen haben, ab dem Kabel welches zur Maschine geht, IN einer Maschine baut man dann Industrietaugliche Hutschienen-Switche ein    Nur wenn 2 Teile der Maschine soweit räumlich getrennt voneinander sind, das man diese über das "office-netz" verbinden will, haben die Superadmins was sagen zu dürfen. Dann muss man sich aber auch über die Ausfallraten im Klaren sein 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## centipede (25 Juni 2018)

Was verstehst du denn unter RT? Wenn deine 1200 mit einer ET200 kommuniziert ist das bereits RT.


----------



## Fabpicard (26 Juni 2018)

Entschuldige, CC-A war gemeint. ("Real-Time" und "Real-Time" sind ja eh Definitionssache, Bei einer normalen ET200 juckt es in Standard-Konfig auch nicht, wenn mal das ein oder andere Paket verloren geht    )

CC-B würde ich nicht unbedingt über Office-Hardware im Netzwerk versuchen, wobei das bei guten Geräten auch klappen sollte.
CC-C geht eh nicht wirklich über Office-Hardware...

MfG Fabsi


----------



## The Blue (15 November 2018)

Mehr als CC-A ist mit unmanaged Switches nicht möglich!


----------

